# 7nach5



## FvE (2 März 2010)

wie ist den das bei Euch so?

zählt die 7nach5 Veranstaltung als Arbeitszeit (zumindest der Vortrag, nicht dass Essen)?
werden die Fahrkosten erstattet?

gruss

FvE


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 März 2010)

Bei meinem letzen Arbeitgeber :

Arbeitszeit : Nein
Fahrtkosten : Nein

Lag aber vielleicht daran das ich nicht gefragt habe   


bei meinem jetzigen AG traue ich mich nicht zu fragen..... :sm16:


----------



## Blockmove (2 März 2010)

Bei uns ist es Arbeitszeit.
Fahrtkosten haben wir keine, da wir entweder mit einem Firmenwagen oder einem Leihwagen fahren.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 März 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Bei meinem letzen Arbeitgeber :
> 
> Arbeitszeit : Nein
> Fahrtkosten : Nein
> ...


 
Dein jetziger Chef geht ja garnicht, was ist das für eine einstellung die
Weiterbildung nicht zu bezahlen :sad:
Ich kann dir nur raten dich an deinen Betriebsrat zu wenden oder der
Gewerkschaft beizutreten.

Bei uns ist es Arbeitszeit, das tolle ist sogar die Zeit wo ich die Suppe
esse wird auch bezahlt und nicht als Pause gewertet. Beim Fressen
Reich werden....toll!
Fahrtkosten fallen flach da wir einen Firmenwagen nehmen.


----------



## Paule (2 März 2010)

Arbeitszeit : Nein
Fahrtkosten : Firmenwagen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Dein jetziger Chef geht ja garnicht, was ist das für eine einstellung die
> Weiterbildung nicht zu bezahlen :sad:
> Ich kann dir nur raten dich an deinen Betriebsrat zu wenden oder der
> Gewerkschaft beizutreten.
> ...


 

was willste machen... aber für die Fahrt dahin darf ich auch den Firmenwagen nehmen ....


----------



## FvE (3 März 2010)

Danke für Euere Antworten.

Mir werden vom Chef immer Tupperschüsseln mitgegeben. Diese muss ich bei 7nach5 füllen, bei mir in den Kühlschrank stellen, und am nächsten Tag bei ihm abliefern. 

gruss

FvE


----------



## Jan (5 März 2010)

Was ist 7 nach 5?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 März 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Was ist 7 nach 5?



Infoveranstaltung bei Siemens


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 März 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Infoveranstaltung bei Siemens



mit kostenlosem imbiss anschliessend


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 März 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Infoveranstaltung bei Siemens


 


AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> mit kostenlosem imbiss anschliessend


 
beide falsch, es ist ein kostenfreier Imbiss mit ein wenig Info zwischendurch 

Aber das wichtigste ist das Essen, ich schaffe es immer mich möglichst
nah an der Gulaschkannone zu setzen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> beide falsch, es ist ein kostenfreier Imbiss mit ein wenig Info zwischendurch
> 
> Aber das wichtigste ist das Essen, ich schaffe es immer mich möglichst
> nah an der Gulaschkannone zu setzen.



recht du hast helmut

das gelaber zwischen den butterbrezeln und der gulaschsuppe könnte sich siemens eigentlich sparen.


----------



## dalbi (6 März 2010)

Hi,

unter http://www.siemens.de/7nach5 gibt es Informationen dazu.

Gruss Daniel


----------

